# Please Help Me Welcome a New Sponsor - Lew's Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have another sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors:

http://www.lewscalls.com

Lew has been kind enough to send about a dozen calls off to forum members over the past year and I've heard some very positive comments. He custom engraved the calls with everyone's name on it as well...very cool and very generous!

Please help me welcome Lew as a site sponsor.

:welcome:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome Lew !!!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome Lew! This is a great website with real hunters.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome Lew to the site!

Only a guest, but always learning.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to nodak outdoors Lew. I have read some good things about your calls, I will have to get one before next season.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome to NODAK Lew!!


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Another great sponsor with a very good product. Welcome to the site Lew!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome Lew, looks like great calls.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet calls man...welcome to the fun!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome Lew from sunny Illinois!


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome Lew! Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

welcome Lew!


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Welcome and let me give you a big 'Hooaahh' from the Army.

SFC


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome: Thanks for comming on board :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcom


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:welcome: Lew :beer:


----------



## Oldducker (Apr 14, 2005)

Even My Dawg Beau cant resist callin on a lews










IF IT DOESNT SAY LEWS YA GOT THHE WRONG CALL


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats funy Oldducker..lol Welcome Lew. Always good to see good sponsors!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

welcome Lew!


----------



## Oldducker (Apr 14, 2005)

ya he is a character


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome Lew!

I'd loveone of your calls! Mine has gotten a bit old and worn out!

:wink:

Ryan


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Thanks for sponsoring the site.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Welcome and thank you for sponsoring!!


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome Lew to the site that if my girlfriend knew how much time I spent reading posts would definitely try and check me into HA ( Hunters Annonymous!)


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Lew.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to the site Lew!


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome Lew and thanks for the awsome calls that you have produced :beer:

_________________________________
GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN


----------

